# Citizen Navisail



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

I really like the Citizen Navi range, I think its the dual analogue and digital displays.

One of my most recent purchases was a Navisail with the C320 module - listed as defective. On reflection I'm not actually sure why I bought this given that I'd previously bought a Navisurf (which uses the same C320 module) which was also listed as defective. I paid about Â£65 for the Navisurf (head only) and got the Navisail for a bargain Â£35.

I sent the Navisurf off to Citizen UK expecting to have to pay between Â£50 and Â£100 to get it repaired, but they returned it a couple of weeks later saying that they couldn't repair it and the C320 module is not available as a spare. Hmmmmmmm. What was I thinking to buy another one?

So I unpack the watch and notice the display is dead. Never a good sign!!

I popped in a new battery and it powered into life, bleeping and hands moving. That's promising at least.

Now to see if it is working properly.

From my efforts with the Navisurf before, and several Navihawks I'm pretty familiar with how these watches work, how to zero the hands and then set the time - easy when you know how but not either a quick or intuitive process.

Well, 5 mins into this and I work out that the 8pm pusher isn't doing anything - hmmmmm, not good. Maybe this is what the seller meant when he said:

"It is unfortunately broken, what exactly is going on, I can not say"

At this point, rather than give up and promise never to buy another C320 based watch again, I decided to have a look inside and around that pusher - maybe it wasn't making contact?

Taking the back off (again) didn't reveal anything obvious - the pusher appeared to be working well, not sticking and I could see it making contact with the small gold contact on the module.

What I did notice was that the travel didn't appear as great as the 2pm and 10pm pushers.

Time to take the pushers out and see what was going on.

The pusher is held in place with a white plastic c-clip - VERY easy to ping off and lose so I went VERY carefully here. There is no spring - the module itself acts as the spring (which does make getting the module out slightly tricky).

And what did I find? Caked on debris on the underside of the pusher. Yuuck.

It was easy to pick off and then clean up properly with Rodico.

I decided to do the other pushers while I was at it, they were nowhere near as bad, but still far from clean.

I re-greased the gaskets (double on each pusher) and then VERY carefully re-fitted the the c-clips.

Module back in and ............ the 8pm pusher is working!!

Time to reset those hands and see if things are working as they should.

Yes :yes:

Here we go ....









and on the back ...



this watch was issued in 2000 to commemorate the America's Cup.


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Good Result...Just shows what you can do with a bit of tinkering! I bet those America's cup versions are getting rare now?


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Great persistence- and a fine outcome. Great looking piece!


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

So, having worn the above watch quite a bit last week and really liking the size, weight and general wear-ability I've been keeping my eye out for more of these.

And here is my latest:





it's in NOS condition (how rare is that!!) and working perfectly.

I like everything about it, the white dial with the splashes of colour and the green'ish lume (that still glows very strongly). The pushers (all looking the same with the knurled edges), the ratchet bezel and something I've not had before, a clasp with a quick release extension feature (that's what the two pushers either side are for)

I paid a fair price for this (so no bargain) but given the condition I'm very pleased with it.

I much prefer these older models. Here it is in a slightly more nautical setting:


----------

